# S-Works SL3 and Dogma



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Posted this in the Pinarello forum, thought might as well post it here in the Spesh forum too. First ride on the SL3 tomorrow, I can't wait to compare the two with regards to ride and handling characteristics.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

mykol77 said:


> Posted this in the Pinarello forum, thought might as well post it here in the Spesh forum too. First ride on the SL3 tomorrow, I can't wait to compare the two with regards to ride and handling characteristics.


Please keep us posted on your results....am thinking about an S-works here. Thanks!


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Would say that the SL3 is the better climber of the two where as the Dogma should have it on the flat. They both descend like a dream.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

diegogarcia said:


> Would say that the SL3 is the better climber of the two where as the Dogma should have it on the flat. They both descend like a dream.


I would find out in a couple of hours. Diego, in your opinion which one would you retain if you had just one bike? I've been always curious as to the price-performance difference between the two.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

The SL3 sucks











...I'll PM you my address where it can be disposed of properly


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Imaking20 said:


> The SL3 sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

mykol77 said:


> I would find out in a couple of hours. Diego, in your opinion which one would you retain if you had just one bike? I've been always curious as to the price-performance difference between the two.


Tough call as they are both great bikes, but I think hand on heart a Tarmac as it makes light work of rolling roads. But, thats no slight on the Dogma, probably the best 100 mile + bike I have ridden overall. Ideally keep both ?:thumbsup:


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

diegogarcia said:


> Tough call as they are both great bikes, but I think hand on heart a Tarmac as it makes light work of rolling roads. But, thats no slight on the Dogma, probably the best 100 mile + bike I have ridden overall. Ideally keep both ?:thumbsup:


that's the general feedback I get from what I've read. The tarmac is snappier while the dogma is more of a cruiser.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

since you have 2 sick bikes, why dont you share one with me


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

chill716 said:


> since you have 2 sick bikes, why dont you share one with me


because one can never have enough bikes.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful bikes. Definitely jealous...


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

todayilearned said:


> Beautiful bikes. Definitely jealous...


Thanks! So rode the Tarmac for the first time today. Short 20 mile ride and as far as I can feel the Tarmac is definitely lighter,stiffer, and twitchier than the Dogma. The Dogma for me is far smoother and planted than the Tarmac. 20 miles is too short to completely tell how the bike is but this is the first impression I got from my ride today.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Tarmac is not a twitchy bike, its a well designed and executed race bike. Agile is a better term to describe it. It steers and handles with confidence. And its plenty smooth enough....the SL4 even more so.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

NealH said:


> The Tarmac is not a twitchy bike, its a well designed and executed race bike. Agile is a better term to describe it. It steers and handles with confidence. And its plenty smooth enough....the SL4 even more so.


I'd second that.

I've always found Pinarello's a bit overrated personally. They don't appear to be the best at anything, (maybe just a good all rounder), and they sure are expensive.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I assume that you rode both bikes with the same wheels and tires (at the same pressure). Otherwise, any impressions you might have would be heavily influenced by the Zipp and Easton wheels, even if both are tubulars.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> I assume that you rode both bikes with the same wheels and tires (at the same pressure). Otherwise, any impressions you might have would be heavily influenced by the Zipp and Easton wheels, even if both are tubulars.


yes I did. Got the zipp wheels before the SL3 was built. So I rode the Dogma with it right before I rode it with the SL3. Same tires and tire pressure too but like I said, this is my INITIAL impression since 20 miles probably isn't much too get to know a bike well.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

NealH said:


> The Tarmac is not a twitchy bike, its a well designed and executed race bike. Agile is a better term to describe it. It steers and handles with confidence. And its plenty smooth enough....the SL4 even more so.


What about more responsive?


----------



## drazic (Mar 31, 2012)

and how do you compare the eastons vs Zipp?


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

drazic said:


> and how do you compare the eastons vs Zipp?


The Zipp 404 Carb Clinchers roll faster and has better aerodynamics than the Eastons. There is also a noticeable ride difference between the two. The Zipps have a more supple ride which may be attributed to its wide rims. The Zipps are also lighter by approx 100g. The freehub noise from the 404s are extremely loud compared to the Eastons which you can barely hear from riding.

The Zipps are noticeably faster IMHO but is it worth the extra $, I don't know.
FYI, the Eastons I bought for $1600, the Zipps for $2200.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

By the looks of things, your garage has room for a few more bikes. I'm in the process of getting a SL3 built, but on a 10r (pro) frame. Getting an incredible deal on the '12 SL3 frameset.. I couldn't justify the extra $1200 or more for the SL4.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

new2rd said:


> By the looks of things, your garage has room for a few more bikes. I'm in the process of getting a SL3 built, but on a 10r (pro) frame. Getting an incredible deal on the '12 SL3 frameset.. I couldn't justify the extra $1200 or more for the SL4.


Their is no '12 SL3 frameset.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

You can only view it on the specialized dealer website. It's a SL3 10r expert frameset (retail $2200). The sweet part is its a different paint scheme. Mostly black with some red accents.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

GTR2ebike said:


> Their is no '12 SL3 frameset.


2012 Tarmac Expert is SL3.

I have one.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

todayilearned said:


> 2012 Tarmac Expert is SL3.
> 
> I have one.


So, what do you think of it?


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Beautiful rides. I went through a S-Works Tarmac SL3 vs Prince decision process last summer. Went with the SL3 Schleck paint scheme - couldn't be happier with the performance and price.

That said, what size are the frames? I was sized as a 54cm Tarmac, and a 51cm Prince.

Cheers.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

goaliecyclist said:


> Beautiful rides. I went through a S-Works Tarmac SL3 vs Prince decision process last summer. Went with the SL3 Schleck paint scheme - couldn't be happier with the performance and price.
> 
> That said, what size are the frames? I was sized as a 54cm Tarmac, and a 51cm Prince.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Goalie!

I think we're of the same height. My Dogma is a 53 while the SL3 is a 54. The Dogma is a tad big for me, if I decide to get a Dogma 2 it would be a 51.5.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks new2rd, i didn't know that.



todayilearned said:


> 2012 Tarmac Expert is SL3.
> 
> I have one.


That's not a frameset, it's a complete bike.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

GTR2ebike said:


> Thanks new2rd, i didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a frameset, it's a complete bike.


I bought the frameset and built it up with Force.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry, realized you said the same thing as new2rd. not sure how I read elite but thats what i thought I did.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

GTR2ebike said:


> Sorry, realized you said the same thing as new2rd. not sure how I read elite but thats what i thought I did.


Happens. When I first got my bike I kept listing it as Elite and people kept telling me there's no way it could be an SL3 if it was Elite.

Elite sounds like it should be higher on the Tarmac hierarchy than Expert.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

todayilearned said:


> I bought the frameset and built it up with Force.


Im doing the same, hope to have it this weekend.


----------

